# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Taj Mahal & Ry Cooder--mando content

## Don Grieser

Ry's mando is perfectly tuned for this--sounds just like it should.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxvORYMCppw

----------

Charles E., 

Gary Alter, 

Marcus CA, 

Nashville

----------


## Denis Kearns

Thanks Don!  Always nice to have a little Ry Cooder with the morning coffee. His contributions to music have been immense and have introduced me to a number of great musicians, including one of my favorites, the virtuoso accordion player, Flaco Jimenez.  And Taj Mahal is no slouch either.  I’ve been lucky enough to see both of the latter, even danced to Flaco during his time with the Texas Tornadoes, but have not been lucky enough to catch Mr Cooder, a national treasure, for sure.  

And I hear that you guys are finally getting some summer monsoons this year.  It’s about time!

- Denis

----------


## jaycat

I'm surprised Taj hasn't lost a couple of teeth, smacking his harp like that.

----------


## journeybear

I believe this is the third or fourth thread on the subject. I wonder whether this has reached the point where it's time to combine them so people don't miss something.  :Confused:

----------

